# Theyre saying i got her too young



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

Well I got my pit when she was 5 weeks.
My best friend had the litter and was kinda in a rush to get rid of them.
I knew that I wanted her when i saw her.
As soon as they started eatting solid food and drinking water she gave her to me.
I socialize her a lot and i touch her constantly.


I want to know if since people are telling me I should have got her at 8 or 9 wks.
If there is anything i need to do more for her since I did get her at 5 weeks.
I want to make sure that she has great temperament and socializing skills and I dont want to leave anything out that could be critical in having a great pit.
Thanks,
Bree.:woof:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes I'd say 5 weeks is too young. They need to stay with Momma and the litter to learn bite inhibition. That is how hard they can play bite before it hurts. As long as you socialize your pup really well and stay on top of obedience training you'll be ok. I got Marley at 4 weeks due to his mom being sick and rejecting him. She had killed one of his litter mates and refused to feed the rest so we took him in. He was socialized very well, I took him every where including work at a gas station. I am very proud to say he has a wonderful temperament gets along with other dogs and loves people too.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

This sounds like what happened to me with my dog. My friend called me up a couple days shy of 5 weeks and said "come get your pup shes ready" It was a disaster, she was NOT ready. I couldn't get her to eat, I took her back and let her nurse on her mama. A few days later my friend called and told me to come take her back. It really sucked. 

Your dog should be fine though, a lot of people have had the same thing happen. Just go about the normal puppy socializing. Are you having any specific concerns? If she is nipping and biting a lot which is what puppies do, you can try yelping like a pup and then turn your back and ignore her for a few seconds, go back to playing but continue to do that exercise. It should help! I also would give my pup a stuffed animal to bite on instead of me and praise her.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have got many dogs at 5 weeks and while it is a little young to leave the rest of the littermates you should not worry too much about it. Treat her like any other puppy and you will be fine. You can have some problems like bite inhibition but that is easily fixed. Treat her like a normal puppy and she should be fine, many behavior problems develop and they like to blame it on getting a puppy at an early age but raising them is the most important part and has the most impact of how they turn out. Now you do see some behavior issues with puppies we were abandoned at early ages like 2-3 weeks and were raised alone, those puppies tend to have dominance or fear issues just because they did not have other dogs to grow with. There are many factors in young puppies but 5 weeks is fine but not preferred.

oh and many times when ppl get puppies at an early age they tend to over baby them and treat them like a little rescue pup that needs to be spoiled. That can really mess up a dog! Or they have them with them 24 hours a day then the dogs develop separation anxiety. Again many behavior problems are created by the owners then you have temperament issues that could be genetic but that is a whole other thread


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I have got many dogs at 5 weeks and while it is a little young to leave the rest of the littermates you should not worry too much about it. Treat her like any other puppy and you will be fine. You can have some problems like bite inhibition but that is easily fixed. Treat her like a normal puppy and she should be fine, many behavior problems develop and they like to blame it on getting a puppy at an early age but raising them is the most important part and has the most impact of how they turn out. Now you do see some behavior issues with puppies we were abandoned at early ages like 2-3 weeks and were raised alone, those puppies tend to have dominance or fear issues just because they did not have other dogs to grow with. There are many factors in young puppies but 5 weeks is fine but not preferred.
> 
> oh and many times when ppl get puppies at an early age they tend to over baby them and treat them like a little rescue pup that needs to be spoiled. That can really mess up a dog! Or they have them with them 24 hours a day then the dogs develop separation anxiety. Again many behavior problems are created by the owners then you have temperament issues that could be genetic but that is a whole other thread


:goodpost: Good advice right there.
We already had two dogs at home when we got Marley so they may have helped in his situation. Our Queensland treated him like he was her baby it was cute. They'd roll in the grass and play all day. She even taught him how to heard. The would chase my dads lab mix around the yard doing herding moves and weaves it was cute


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

All I've ever read/heard is that 5 weeks is definitely too young to acquire a pup but the advice given on this site will guide you thru Just out of curiousity, why was your friend in such a rush to "get rid of them"?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> All I've ever read/heard is that 5 weeks is definitely too young to acquire a pup but the advice given on this site will guide you thru Just out of curiousity, why was your friend in such a rush to "get rid of them"?


Because puppies are a pain in the butt! lol When you decide to bring lives into the world you should be ready to properly care for them and understand how hard it can be. Most BYB's have no clue what they are doing or respect the dogs enough to take care of them properly. Very sad! Just a few months ago my neighbor got a puppy from the walmart parking lot at 3weeks old, the puppy did not even have teeth but they were selling them!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> Because puppies are a pain in the butt! lol When you decide to bring lives into the world you should be ready to properly care for them and understand how hard it can be. Most BYB's have no clue what they are doing or respect the dogs enough to take care of them properly. Very sad! Just a few months ago my neighbor got a puppy from the walmart parking lot at 3weeks old, the puppy did not even have teeth but they were selling them!


This is exactly the response I was looking for I just don't want to be judging people, but her friend probably shouldn't have been in the breeding business to start, and then to "rush them out the door" so to speak is just not right. I know accidents happen, but there has to be some responsibility here, right? I do, truthfully, hope that the pup develops well, both physically and emotionally, and I don't mean to come down hard on anyone asking for help. However, this is why I am having a hell of a time finding a new pup for myself because I want to find a good breeder. BTW, Lisa, do you know any in the Indiana tri-state area, seriously?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

There are several good breeders but now that you ask I can't think of one! lol If I remember I will pm you. 
Since I have a litter right now I will say it is very hard and my puppies are 10 weeks old and I am sick of them but they are going to be here for at least another month so I have to suck it up! lol 
When Vixen had her litter I had some till they were 6 months because I could not find good enough homes. She of course had to have 11 puppies, but someone off the street was just not good enough and that is sadly what ppl do. First come first serve and give me my money! So sad!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> There are several good breeders but now that you ask I can't think of one! lol If I remember I will pm you.
> Since I have a litter right now I will say it is very hard and my puppies are 10 weeks old and I am sick of them but they are going to be here for at least another month so I have to suck it up! lol
> When Vixen had her litter I had some till they were 6 months because I could not find good enough homes. She of course had to have 11 puppies, but someone off the street was just not good enough and that is sadly what ppl do. First come first serve and give me my money! So sad!


Gotcha Lisa, it's always nice conversing with you. I've only owned two pit bulls (game bred) in my life, but they were everything to a dude who lives by himself. I had them for 13 and 14.5 years and they just passed within the last year and a half. I am still trying to cope, but think that another pup might be what the doctor (or psychiatrist) ordered. I am an excellent pit daddy


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

Saint Francis said:


> This is exactly the response I was looking for I just don't want to be judging people, but her friend probably shouldn't have been in the breeding business to start, and then to "rush them out the door" so to speak is just not right. I know accidents happen, but there has to be some responsibility here, right? I do, truthfully, hope that the pup develops well, both physically and emotionally, and I don't mean to come down hard on anyone asking for help. However, this is why I am having a hell of a time finding a new pup for myself because I want to find a good breeder. BTW, Lisa, do you know any in the Indiana tri-state area, seriously?


well i dont want you to think that you should be sayin obviously she wasnt a good person... because thats definitely untrue. She was in a rush to get them out of there because she had unexpected guests that were very unfriendly and she didnt want the pups to be treated wrongly since she wasnt going to be around all the time. Shes bred before and did a very well job with the pups then. I treat my pup like shes my daughter but i also know where to draw the line. I socialize her and when she bites to hard i give her the chew toy i bought for her and tell her yours and good girl when she uses it for the teething..

shes half boxer half pit and her father and mother were both very loving so im happy to have her...
i took her to the pride fest and everyone was very interactive with her and she seemed to love it.

Thanks a lot for the advice i really do appreciate everything...

<3333


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

kilasmommy said:


> well i dont want you to think that you should be sayin obviously she wasnt a good person... because thats definitely untrue. She was in a rush to get them out of there because she had unexpected guests that were very unfriendly and she didnt want the pups to be treated wrongly since she wasnt going to be around all the time. Shes bred before and did a very well job with the pups then. I treat my pup like shes my daughter but i also know where to draw the line. I socialize her and when she bites to hard i give her the chew toy i bought for her and tell her yours and good girl when she uses it for the teething..
> 
> shes half boxer half pit and her father and mother were both very loving so im happy to have her...
> i took her to the pride fest and everyone was very interactive with her and she seemed to love it.
> ...


I certainly didn't mean to step on any toes here. I know you'll take good care of her and I'm glad you came to this forum for advice


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

Not only is that too young in my opinion, but also illegal in many places to place/sell a pup that age.

People who are too lazy or inexperienced to raise a litter properly have no business pumping out pups. It is very sad. 

I've raised several that were taken too young. As long as, the owner puts in the time and socializes and works with the pup, it can turn out OK in most cases. However, it is more work and many inexperienced newbie owners can't handle doing it from what I've seen.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

kilasmommy said:


> well i dont want you to think that you should be sayin obviously she wasnt a good person... because thats definitely untrue. She was in a rush to get them out of there because she had unexpected guests that were very unfriendly and she didnt want the pups to be treated wrongly since she wasnt going to be around all the time. Shes bred before and did a very well job with the pups then. I treat my pup like shes my daughter but i also know where to draw the line. I socialize her and when she bites to hard i give her the chew toy i bought for her and tell her yours and good girl when she uses it for the teething..
> 
> shes half boxer half pit and her father and mother were both very loving so im happy to have her...
> i took her to the pride fest and everyone was very interactive with her and she seemed to love it.
> ...


I am happy your taking good care of your pup but please realize even if this person is a good friend of yours she is not a good breeder or a breeder at all. She is what we call a back yard breeder or BYB.
She bred mixed breeds dogs and gave them away too young. I don;t care who was coming over to my house if they were not going to treat my animals ok and with respect they would not step foot in my house. 5 weeks is WAY TOO young to place them they can't even be properly vaccinated at that age yet along ready to go to new homes. A good breeder (not even going into health testing and titles) would never let puppies go for a reason like that and they also would be breeding mixed breed dogs.
Sorry to come down on your friend but please do not think what is is doing is right, you can make excuses for her because she might be a friend but the situation is she is a byb and may be a nice person but not breeding the right way.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I am happy your taking good care of your pup but please realize even if this person is a good friend of yours she is not a good breeder or a breeder at all. She is what we call a back yard breeder or BYB.
> She bred mixed breeds dogs and gave them away too young. I don;t care who was coming over to my house if they were not going to treat my animals ok and with respect they would not step foot in my house. 5 weeks is WAY TOO young to place them they can't even be properly vaccinated at that age yet along ready to go to new homes. A good breeder (not even going into health testing and titles) would never let puppies go for a reason like that and they also would be breeding mixed breed dogs.
> Sorry to come down on your friend but please do not think what is is doing is right, you can make excuses for her because she might be a friend but the situation is she is a byb and may be a nice person but not breeding the right way.


I could not agree more! I don't care who someone is, if they treat an animal badly in my home, they are out on the street, I'm serious, I wouldn't even drive them to a hotel.

When you bring lives into the world, you are responsible for them, end of story. I know many people who are great people, and great friends and parents, do I think they should breed dogs, heck no! You don't have to dislike a friend because of these choices, but you cannot call this person a responsible breeder.

I once met a bulldog breeder who's bitch turned on the pups at 2 days old, did she hand out pups and bottles to anyone who was willing to take one? No way, she bottle fed them, and her collie fostered them (cleaned and looked after them although she had no milk) it was hilarious seeing a collie licking little bully butts in a whelping box, but every pup lived and grew up strong and well socialized. Puppies need to play with their mother and siblings in order to learn how to be a dog. Sometimes the bitch dies or you find pups with no sign of the mom, but every effort should be made to keep a litter together so they learn from each other.

This friend did you a disservice, and because you are a good friend, you jump to her defense. In that equation, you are a good person for looking out for her, but she dumped her responsibility on you.


----------



## Black Label Romo (Oct 15, 2009)

performanceknls said:


> I have got many dogs at 5 weeks and while it is a little young to leave the rest of the littermates you should not worry too much about it. Treat her like any other puppy and you will be fine. You can have some problems like bite inhibition but that is easily fixed. Treat her like a normal puppy and she should be fine, many behavior problems develop and they like to blame it on getting a puppy at an early age but raising them is the most important part and has the most impact of how they turn out. Now you do see some behavior issues with puppies we were abandoned at early ages like 2-3 weeks and were raised alone, those puppies tend to have dominance or fear issues just because they did not have other dogs to grow with. There are many factors in young puppies but 5 weeks is fine but not preferred.
> 
> oh and many times when ppl get puppies at an early age they tend to over baby them and treat them like a little rescue pup that needs to be spoiled. That can really mess up a dog! Or they have them with them 24 hours a day then the dogs develop separation anxiety. Again many behavior problems are created by the owners then you have temperament issues that could be genetic but that is a whole other thread


great post!!! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

i am tired of hearing the same responses to every post...it's becoming a bit repetitive...glad to see someone offer information from things they have actually experienced...not just read about


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

Patch-O-Pits said:


> Not only is that too young in my opinion, but also illegal in many places to place/sell a pup that age.
> 
> People who are too lazy or inexperienced to raise a litter properly have no business pumping out pups. It is very sad.
> 
> I've raised several that were taken too young. As long as, the owner puts in the time and socializes and works with the pup, it can turn out OK in most cases. However, it is more work and many inexperienced newbie owners can't handle doing it from what I've seen.


like i obviously stated above...
she didnt just pump them out she planned on raisin them with no complications but there were unwanted guests that were treating the pups in the wrong manner and of course im gonna take my puppy and raise her to the best ability out there so thanks for your two sense.


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

Lone Star said:


> great post!!! :goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:
> 
> i am tired of hearing the same responses to every post...it's becoming a bit repetitive...glad to see someone offer information from things they have actually experienced...not just read about


im right there with you... thanks for your response


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

thanks for the response


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> I am happy your taking good care of your pup but please realize even if this person is a good friend of yours she is not a good breeder or a breeder at all. She is what we call a back yard breeder or BYB.
> She bred mixed breeds dogs and gave them away too young. I don;t care who was coming over to my house if they were not going to treat my animals ok and with respect they would not step foot in my house. 5 weeks is WAY TOO young to place them they can't even be properly vaccinated at that age yet along ready to go to new homes. A good breeder (not even going into health testing and titles) would never let puppies go for a reason like that and they also would be breeding mixed breed dogs.
> Sorry to come down on your friend but please do not think what is is doing is right, you can make excuses for her because she might be a friend but the situation is she is a byb and may be a nice person but not breeding the right way.


sorry sweetheart but my puppy is full and im sorry to have to say but your attitude needs to chill... seriously... i understand what your saying but you dont know what was going on and it wasnt just anyone that she could throw out it was her family and came from a family emergency...

so she did what she thought was best and it might not have been the specific right way but personally you cant sit here and assume what the circumstance was.
my puppy has her shots and has a vet already so your assumptions really dont matter to me...

it wasnt that she was an unfit breeder or anything liek that and if it was you should be glad that i was the one to get her and take care of her... so thanks for you non helpful response but u can step out of my forum...

muuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuah
kisses from me and my love kila....


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

BREEDING MUTTS ESPECIALLY ON PURPOSE AND MORE THEN ONCE IS TOTALLY IRRESPONSIBLE...Maybe one day you will get that. I do wish you and your pup the best, though I do hope you spay or neuter it 

Also it may be your "thread" but she is a moderator, and is very knowledgeable especially in this area.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

kilasmommy said:


> sorry sweetheart but my puppy is full and im sorry to have to say but your attitude needs to chill... seriously... i understand what your saying but you dont know what was going on and it wasnt just anyone that she could throw out it was her family and came from a family emergency...
> 
> so she did what she thought was best and it might not have been the specific right way but personally you cant sit here and assume what the circumstance was.
> my puppy has her shots and has a vet already so your assumptions really dont matter to me...
> ...


There is no reason to breed a pitbull and boxer at all. The only people that would do that type of breeding is a backyard breeder or a puppy mill. Nobody is drawing on conclusions on assumptions, rather cold hard facts. Lisa can state her opinion because she has bred working dogs with titles that have been health tested plus she has many years of experience raising and handling them.

When you hear about someone breeding two breeds that have nothing to do with each other that can cause controversy. Nobody is taking away that your pup is a sweet dog or that It can be an excellent companion. We are discussing how irresponsible it was for your friend to do that breeding. Someone who breeds responsibly wouldn't cross breed like that and would take into consideration the time it takes for the pups to find homes and prevent any scenarios that would threat the livelyhood of the pups. It is rather frightning that you are confessiing about your friend having bred dogs before. Very sad if you ask me..


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

We got Kane and Roxie from a BYB at 5 wks and they're doing just fine now at 6, almost 7 months, old. Just make sure you socialize them properly! Have a lot of people come through your house, etc. Wait until she has all her vaccinations though, before you let her meet strange dogs (say in Petsmart, on the street, etc) because you don't know whether the other dogs have had all their vaccinations.

If you have a crate, use it to give her some alone time. We had to separate Kane and Roxie for a while and it was just me looking after Kane and he started to develop separation anxiety because I was always there. It's very easy to have your dog constantly around you, but they need to learn that if they're by themselves, they're okay, and they can't do that with you always interacting them. I started by putting Kane in his crate for a couple minutes at a time, with a Kong toy, and leaving and then returning. You can work on having her sit before you open the door and then stay before you let her out of the crate, that works well for Kane too.

Being away from her littermates might cause some anxiety problems that are normal. The first couple of nights that we had Kane and Roxy, they whimpered and cried a little bit, but it helps if you let her sleep in the same room as you because then she can hear you moving around/smell you, etc. Just don't let her sleep in your bed! She's so small, you could easily crush her.

Be prepared to get up every 2-3 hours to let her outside to go to the bathroom. Plan on not getting any sleep the first week, definitely! I don't think me and my bf got a full nights sleep until they were close to 7 weeks, what with the potty breaks.


----------



## leilani (Jul 11, 2010)

i think she got the message and people should back off. i agree with a lot of you but she didnt ask your opinion about the place she got it from. theres only been like 2 useful posts to her.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

kilasmommy said:


> like i obviously stated above...
> she didnt just pump them out she planned on raisin them with no complications but there were unwanted guests that were treating the pups in the wrong manner and of course im gonna take my puppy and raise her to the best ability out there so thanks for your two sense.


In your OP you stated that she was kind of in a hurry to get rid of them... Thats hardly bad house guests...



kilasmommy said:


> im right there with you... thanks for your response


You are only getting semi negative responses because you are failing to attempt to understand and comprehend what people here have to say... There are many many many years of experience on the website... I may not always agree but as an owner of this breed (even a mix of) you must consider being open minded...



kilasmommy said:


> sorry sweetheart but my puppy is full and im sorry to have to say but your attitude needs to chill... seriously... i understand what your saying but you dont know what was going on and it wasnt just anyone that she could throw out it was her family and came from a family emergency...
> 
> so she did what she thought was best and it might not have been the specific right way but personally you cant sit here and assume what the circumstance was.
> my puppy has her shots and has a vet already so your assumptions really dont matter to me...
> ...


And sorry sweetheart but you stated yourself they are mixes... Your pup in my opinion was too young to be away from her littermates but I have seen pups younger with the right owner do just fine...

She absolutely is an unfit breeder if any of the following describes her:

She mixes two breeds - Check
She does not health test - Check
She does not temp test - Check
She SELLS pups too early - Check
She had the pups on Craigslist - Probably
She did not give 1,2 or 3 sets of shots - Check

I could go on but you get the point - She is not fit to breed any dog and IS a backyard breeder.

As an owner of this breed you must be able to see all sides of a situation involving this breed and make an educated decision... You came here looking for advice so do not get snippy with people who are giving it to even if it not what you want to hear. Take it all in and do some research and learn about this breed... Not what a friend told but truly learn then maybe you will understand where most of us are coming from.

Your friend is probably overall a good person - unfortunately that does not make a good breeder - it takes so much more.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

leilani said:


> i think she got the message and people should back off. i agree with a lot of you but she didnt ask your opinion about the place she got it from. theres only been like 2 useful posts to her.


So people who fight dilligently for this breed and our rights to own them are supposed to let her believe that what her friend did is ok?

Thats kind of the reason this site is here - to be educational. The problem however is whether people are willing to truly listen.

How are we supposed to educate the general public to save our breed when we cant even get newbie owners to try and understand the responsibility that goes with this breed?


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

leilani said:


> i think she got the message and people should back off. i agree with a lot of you but she didnt ask your opinion about the place she got it from. theres only been like 2 useful posts to her.


Well people are trying to educate her so she wont go out and breed like her cousin. It's a public forum and there are ton of responsible owners on this site, if she did not want to hear their opinion then she shouldn't have posted where she got it from.


----------



## Aczdreign (Jun 15, 2010)

kilasmommy said:


> sorry sweetheart ... im sorry to have to say but your attitude needs to chill...


Nice one, coming from someone who asks for advice and comes back almost a month later to revive her thread for no reason other than to be snippy about the advice given. You, ma'am, are a shining example. :clap:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Your forum??? When did that happen? Are you cutting my checks now? Unless that's how it works, you can't tell a member of the staff to stay out of one place or another.


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> Your forum??? When did that happen? Are you cutting my checks now? Unless that's how it works, you can't tell a member of the staff to stay out of one place or another.


i wasnt saying my forum in specific let me rephrase that my thread...

better?

and im not telling anyone to stay out im asking them to quit acting like they are completely better then everyone else i thought this was a place for help and not for judging or belittling.

looks like i was wrong based on some of the things people got to say here...
:roll:


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

we just don't sugar coat things is all. We're here to help, it's obvious from the responses that you've recieved. Whether or not you listen, that's your own perogative.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Again I have to say kilasmommy that you have to be open minded... Everyone is entitled to their opinion... Even if you dont like what you hear consider everything... 

Yes we all want everyone to learn but again there is collectively hundreds of years of experience on this site...

I have over 20 years alone and I know Indigo has many years along with Performance Kennels... Aimee and Kg and so on and so on....

Please understand though you are in a public forum you will get responses that are not what you always want to hear - it does not mean they are wrong it just means you need to take into consideration every opportunity for learning.


----------



## kilasmommy (Jun 17, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> We got Kane and Roxie from a BYB at 5 wks and they're doing just fine now at 6, almost 7 months, old. Just make sure you socialize them properly! Have a lot of people come through your house, etc. Wait until she has all her vaccinations though, before you let her meet strange dogs (say in Petsmart, on the street, etc) because you don't know whether the other dogs have had all their vaccinations.
> 
> If you have a crate, use it to give her some alone time. We had to separate Kane and Roxie for a while and it was just me looking after Kane and he started to develop separation anxiety because I was always there. It's very easy to have your dog constantly around you, but they need to learn that if they're by themselves, they're okay, and they can't do that with you always interacting them. I started by putting Kane in his crate for a couple minutes at a time, with a Kong toy, and leaving and then returning. You can work on having her sit before you open the door and then stay before you let her out of the crate, that works well for Kane too.
> 
> ...


thanks for the insight and what not.
my babygirl is doing great actually.
shes eating great i walk her everyday and ive already trained her to do a couple things she seems to be a mommys girl for sure cause she only listens to me well not true but mostly me and i am proud of her progress..


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

That's great news, you see we can all agree that the health and well being of the pup is the main concern here. Keep us updated


----------



## pitmommy2010 (Jul 29, 2010)

it is really way too young, but it should be ok, if you work hard with it on training. I got my pup from a super crappy "breeder" who takes litters away from there mothers for no reason at all and bottle feeds. i was worried, but we kept her around our other dogs constantly and she has done well. I can say the bond has been stronger between her and my husband and me...and you got done better than me, Kalua was only 3 weeks when i brought her home. sometimes i swear she thinks she is human, lol, and not a dog. it just requires alot of work, things they learn from there litter mates and mother thay havent and wont unless you try to teach them yourself. Only other huge diffrence i see is that she got sick easily as a pup, but the vet said it was due to not having moms milk to boost her up. so good luck, worked out ok for me, it;s not a total loss.


----------

